# Toyota Highlander collision with CTD



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope everyone was okay. That's nuts to think a front end vs a back end is so one sided in dmg. I get it, but it's still nuts from a wide view.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I won't post a pic since it didn't "look" too bad. But it was still $3600 in miscellaneous parts and labor. Ironically I was rear-ended just a mile after taking my car in for its first free service.
> 
> Her car was ruined - fenders, hood, bumper, lights all caved in. The Highlander was leaking antifreeze and had to be towed away. The damage was mostly to the bumper and trunk on mine. The main delay in getting the car back was resetting the seat belt dampeners. Those have detonators and could not be air mailed from GM. The air bags did not go off in this rear-end collision but when the seatbelts clamp down it smells like black powder gunsmoke in the car, and the "check air bag" light will come on.
> 
> I still had my Olds Intrigue as a reserve car to drive for the past few weeks. 222.3K miles on that sucker now. Sometimes it's helpful not to trade your prior car, if it's running and driveable.


My fiance had an old intrigue we put 340000 miles on it and it still ran great, trans was little clunky but overall a beast car!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I got rear ended at a stop light a few years ago by a bimbo in a Highlander using her cell phone. Fairly low speed impact but hard enough to push me to within a couple inches of the car in front of me. I was on the brakes when she hit me. Did $3,100 damage to to the rear of my pristine Civic. Funny thing was the impact set off the air bags in the Toyota and left the bimbo stranded while I drove away after the police took the information.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I got rear ended while driving my '01 Saturn Coupe. The guy who hit me was driving an early 90's Integra. He locked his front tires up and slid for a good 30-40 feet before hitting me. His bumper submarined under mine, same result: hood, fenders, lights, rad support, rad, fluid all over the place.

I got out of my car and looked at the "damage", which consisted of a broken reverse light in the bumper cover and some scrapes in the paint from his license plate. The trunk still opened and closed properly, and all the panels lined up the same as before. I'm sure the energy absorbers under the bumper cover were shot, but the kid who hit me couldn't believe it.

Same deal as Jim... after the cops didn't show, I drove away and his car got the flatbed treatment.


----------

